# Cat + Arthritis



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It is official Mika (14 years) has Arthritis. She does not want to jump gates or jump onto/off the bed. I has steps the Yorkies will sometime use. Mika is now using them regularly. Today she refused to jump a baby gate- I can raise most of the baby gates several inches off the ground so she can get under but then so can the Yorkies . She cried at the gate- She had food and water, bed was clean, litter looked good. I then lifted her over the gate and she was happy and walked away. Her gate has been getting stiffer especially the last 1-2 months. She is eating, drinking, and acting normally otherwise- She was always a Regal Queen- Above play but happy to bird watch and lounge all day. So her quality of life is not vastly affected. 

Anything I can give her/supplement with to make her more comfortable. She saw the vet 2 months ago for her yearly exam. He does not think me bringing her in more often unless ill would benefit her. He said older dogs should be brought in every 6 months but he would rather leave older cats be.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Adequan worked wonders for my 17yr old arthritic cat!
Also, when she couldn't jump up into bed anymore, I put a chair next to the bed as sort of an in between height. Could you try a chair next to the baby gate that she could jump on as a landing before going over, not sure if the yorkies would follow suit or not?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The baby gates are pretty low- Lower than chairs- 18 inches to max of 24 inches in height for all the gates. Thanks for the suggestion though. I can easily pick her up and over. 

It just hit me this morning that is all that she is old.

I wonder if I can give her some oral supplements before I jump to injectable. She only eats cats food and occasionally some real fish or chicken.

The vet said I can try fish oil (Salmon is best) and Cosequin (Glucosamine/Chindrotine). I can also add Vitamin C and Vitamin E, too if I wanted.

Just really wondering what other do.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Our older cat can't get over a baby gate either nor can he jump on the dryer, which he absolutely loves to lay on when its running. So, we lift him on the dryer whenever he's acting like he wants up there and he sorta slides down the side to get down.

Tough when they start getting old, especially since they are often finicky about what they'll eat.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

sdain31y said:


> Our older cat can't get over a baby gate either nor can he jump on the dryer, which he absolutely loves to lay on when its running. So, we lift him on the dryer whenever he's acting like he wants up there and he sorta slides down the side to get down.
> 
> Tough when they start getting old, especially since they are often finicky about what they'll eat.


I will happily pick her up and down all she wants. She has earned it. She is a seasoned kitten and puppy raiser. She never had kittens of her own but has raised my others I have fostered. She taught all my yorkie puppies to be nice to kitty. She has ruled with an "iron paw" as a Regal Queen. She loves to be in steam- Pot on stove with boiling water, teacup, or bathroom. All you have to say is "Bathtime Mika- Time for your asthma treatment" and she goes quickly to the bathroom. I have been lifting her into towels piled behind the tub for years- She enjoys the steam not an actual bath.

Thankfully she is not a finicky or picky eater. She loves her wet food but always has and the vet says her teeth are in great shape. I always give them more wet food in hot weather.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

sdain31y said:


> Our older cat can't get over a baby gate either nor can he jump on the dryer, which he absolutely loves to lay on when its running. So, we lift him on the dryer whenever he's acting like he wants up there and he sorta slides down the side to get down.
> 
> Tough when they start getting old, especially since they are often finicky about what they'll eat.


Do you give your's anything special for arthritis?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought Cosquin for my elderly cat but she detected it in whatever food I sprinkled it on so never bothered with it after trying for a few weeks (it came in capsule form which you opened and sprinkled on the food). 
My Essie (the stray that came to stay) is about the age of your cat To help her get up to where she likes to sleep on a bench in the garage, I set up a stair step arrangement (actually some old drawers filled with books) which makes it easy for her.h


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

There is a new cat pain med out. Called onsior I think, we just got it in this past week. Something to consider if it gets bad. I would try the supplements first, cosequin or dasequin for cats is good, or they do have chewable treat ones out there too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am thinking supplements first then work up from there. Hopefully she will take them easy mixed into her wet food. I won't pill her daily- For antibiotics if needed yes- Supplements no.

I already have the fish oil, vit. C, and vit. E since Buddy takes it. The glucosamine/chondroin I use for Buddy is triple strength so too hard to break into a small enough serving her- Will have to pick some up for her of the first 3 don't seem to be helping after a few weeks.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a baby gate that has a cat door opening in it. Unfortunately your little Yorkie would be able to fit through, as well.

The cat clinic where I take my cats uses laser treatments for the arthritic cats. You might check into something like that. I haven't used it with my cats as their mobility has been OK but just might be something to look into.

It is so hard to see our kitties (and doggies) grow old but there is just something special about the sweetness of an older cat.

Do you have pictures?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

BayBeams said:


> I have a baby gate that has a cat door opening in it. Unfortunately your little Yorkie would be able to fit through, as well.
> 
> The cat clinic where I take my cats uses laser treatments for the arthritic cats. You might check into something like that. I haven't used it with my cats as their mobility has been OK but just might be something to look into.
> 
> ...


It has not been hard yet with her yet at least . Mika will always be a Regal Queen.

I have pictures but as always can't post since I have no way to load them- No computer- No Scanner. And a first generation iPad. I am too cheap. My money goes to the furbutts, bill, and me very last.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

First day with supplements went great. Fish oil, vit C, and vit E- All liquid and put into her beloved wet food. She vigorously ate it as always. Even growled a few time when Tallulah tried to steal some. Tallulah always tries but rarely succeeds.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Can you ask your vet if cats can take Glucosamine. We gave our Smooch and Snobear Glucosamine for arthritis and Smooch got Adequan shots.
Can cats be on adequan?
Is Tallulah a cat or a dog?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Always nice when cats eat their meds with no problems. I would have no fingers left if my cat didn't love pill pockets! Thank god for them!


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Cats can indeed take Glucosamin. My old Salem took some during her last year. You will find it at your vet's. I found it did help Salem considerably by the looks of her gait. I will not recommend a brand since we usually have different brands in Canada versus USA, but do ask your vet about it, and good luck!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Can you ask your vet if cats can take Glucosamine. We gave our Smooch and Snobear Glucosamine for arthritis and Smooch got Adequan shots.
> Can cats be on adequan?
> Is Tallulah a cat or a dog?


Tallulah is a cat- Maine **** Mix

Mika can have glucosamine per the vet but only 200 max. It would need to buy a pet/cat specific drug for this. 

Right now I am giving her Vit A, Vit C and Fish oil (all liquid)- She takes her meds like a champ- Just gobbles the wet food up and looks for more. 

She can have the injection but I don't think is really at that point yet and neither does the vet. Least invasive first- Supplements first them re-veal after a month.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Always nice when cats eat their meds with no problems. I would have no fingers left if my cat didn't love pill pockets! Thank god for them!


Mine are actually vet good about being pilled. I have never been bite/nip by them when giving them antibiotics but I still won't pill her if to it long term unless absolutely necessary. Mika does not like cat treats . Wet food is her treat she loves it


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

Keep us posted on Mika! I know she has the best Mom and Tallulah is such a cute name!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Both are native American names

Mika means wish little raccoon while Tallulah means leaping water. Mika is the Regal queen while Tallulah has to be part of the party- Always cooing and rubbing up on people, dogs, etc.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry about not answering sooner, JT isn't on anything for arthritis because he doesn't have it. When I found him in 1998, he was laying in the middle of the road next to his dead sibling & was bleeding from his nose, ears and a cut on the top of his head. A teenager was getting ready to kick him so I stopped the car and rescued him. I figured he was beyond help and took him to my Vet to be humanely put to sleep. Imagine my surprise when they called me 4 hours later and said "my cat" was ready to go home!!!! LOL The only lasting effect of his accidnet was his tail must have been broken and he does have the right control over it. Its impacted his ability to jump all his life and as he ages his limited ability has almost left him.

He was all but feral when he arrived home, but has been my little shadow since. He moved on the sailboat with me for the year and half that he and I called it home and has slept curled next to me under the covers, snuggled in my arms like a teddy bear all night without moving almost evrynight since 2003!

Anway, long story for a short answer .............sorry. :wave:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sdain*

Sdain

What a heartwarming story about you and JT!!


----------

